# Paradox ball python



## WayneyyB (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all, could someone please point me in the direction to a article or in depth discussion on the paradox ball gene? Thank you


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?249675-Paradox-Vs-chiemra


----------

